# Top 6 sữa tắm cho trẻ sơ sinh được các mẹ bỉm sữa tin dùng nhất



## vietmom (9/8/18)

*Nếu bạn đang phân vân nên lựa chọn sữa tắm cho trẻ sơ sinh nào tốt cho trẻ thì đây chính là danh sách sữa tắm cho trẻ sơ sinh bạn cần tham khảo trước khi quyết định mua sắm:*

*1. Sữa tắm cho trẻ sơ sinh Cetaphil*




_Sữa tắm cho trẻ sơ sinh Cetaphil_
​Với thành phần Calendula hữu cơ chiết xuất từ hoa cúc vạn thọ, sữa tắm cho trẻ sơ sinh Cetaphil có tác dụng chống kích ứng, sát khuẩn, chống viêm và làm lành da, chống lại các triệu chứng nổi mẩn đỏ, rôm sảy, ngứa ngáy và hăm. Sản phẩm là sự kết hợp giữa tắm và gội 2 in 1 nhẹ nhàng thẩm thấu vào làn da bé giúp cung cấp và duy trì độ ẩm, cân bằng PH, giảm nhờn, sạch mồ hôi và mùi cơ thể,… Sữa tắm gội toàn thân Cetaphil đã được kiểm nghiệm và chứng nhận an toàn được các bác sĩ da liễu khuyên dùng.

*2. Sữa tắm Pigeon*
Là một trong những loại sữa tắm cho trẻ sơ sinh của nhật được các mẹ ưa chuộng nhất Pigeon có độ PH phù hợp với làn da của bé, giúp da bé duy trì được độ ẩm tự nhiên và giúp ngăn chặn vi khuẩn có hại xâm nhập da bé.

_

_
_Sữa tắm Pigeon_​
Sữa tắm Pigeon không chứa chất tạo màu, chất bảo quản, chất tạo mùi nên an toàn tuyệt đối với da bé.

*3. Sữa tắm cho trẻ sơ sinh Lactacyd*
Nếu Pigeon là sữa tắm Nhật được ưa chuộng nhất thì Lactacyd lại là sữa tắm cho trẻ sơ sinh của pháp được các mẹ tin tưởng ưa chuộng nhất.

Sữa tắm cho trẻ sơ sinh Lactacyd nhẹ nhàng rửa sạch và bảo vệ da của bé khỏi rôm sảy, hăm kẽ, nhiễm trùng da, đồng thời giúp giảm nhanh chóng các triệu chứng ngứa ngáy, mẫn đỏ, đau châm chít, rát bỏng.

_

_
_Sữa tắm cho trẻ sơ sinh Lactacyd_​
Sản phẩm này chứa thành phần tự nhiên Acid lactic và Lactoserum chiết xuất từ sữa giúp duy trì lớp màng bảo vệ tự nhiên trên da bé. Ngoài ra, acid lactic và lactoserum là 2 thành phần tự nhiên sẽ giúp giảm thiểu các kích ứng cho da. Có thể nói Lactacyd là loại sữa tắm cho trẻ sơ sinh tuân thủ các tiêu chuẩn nghiêm ngặt của một dược phẩm chăm sóc da cho trẻ sơ sinh và trẻ nhỏ.

*4. Sữa tắm gội cho trẻ sơ sinh Wesser*
Wesser là sữa tắm hàn quốc cho trẻ sơ sinh được ưa chuộng nhất nhờ chiết xuất từ thành phần thiên nhiên quen thuộc như oải hương, cây kinh giới, hương thảo, xạ hương, lá Majihyo, Alove và Hoa hồng,…

_

_
_Sữa tắm gội cho trẻ sơ sinh Wesser_​
Sữa tắm gội cho trẻ sơ sinh Wesser có công dụng giúp làm sạch dịu nhẹ trên da và tóc của bé, không cay mắt, để lại hương thơm tự nhiên và lâu giúp bé có trải nghiệm tắm thoải mái, thư giãn và hứng thú hơn.

*5. Sữa tắm cho trẻ sơ sinh Johnson baby*
Johnson’s baby là sữa tắm cho trẻ sơ sinh được sản xuất tại Mỹ, sản phẩm được lựa chọn tin dùng của nhiều bà mẹ với giá thành phải chăng và thương hiệu có tiếng và uy tín trên thị trường Việt Nam nhiều năm.

_

_
_Sữa tắm cho trẻ sơ sinh Johnson baby_​
Sữa tắm cho trẻ sơ sinh Johnson baby với hương thơm dịu nhẹ, chăm sóc nhẹ nhàng da đầu và toàn cơ thể bé nên thích hợp và an toàn đối với bé. Sử dụng công thức an toàn không cay mắt, hương thơm nhẹ nhẹ nhàng và không gây kích ứng da bé. Sản phẩm vệ sinh sạch sẽ cho bé và dưỡng ẩm cho da bé không gây khô da.

*6. Sữa tắm gội cho trẻ sơ sinh Bubchen*

_

_
_Sữa tắm gội cho trẻ sơ sinh Bubchen_​
Sữa tắm gội cho trẻ sơ sinh Bubchen là sản phẩm hoàn toàn lành tính đối với làn da mỏng manh của trẻ. Làn da của bé sẽ được chăm sóc một cách tự nhiên và nhẹ nhàng nhất, tăng cường bảo vệ, giúp da khỏe mạnh và mịn màng hơn. Sản phẩm được chiết xuất từ tinh chất lô hội có tác dụng làm mát da, chống viêm, nuôi dưỡng và bảo vệ da bé khỏi tác động bên ngoài. Sản phẩm không màu và có độ pH trung tính nên rất an toàn cho bé khi sử dụng.

_Nguồn: Websosanh_​


----------

